# Disk Utility  shows an red error message



## jsn (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi all

My mac has been shutting down automatically, and today I run Disk Utility and it shows the following error message:

"This drive has reported a fatal hardware error to disk utility. If the disk has not failed completely backup as much data as you can and then replace it with a working drive."


How can I fix my hard drive?
Can I make a mirror copy on an external hard drive?

Please advice


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 13, 2009)

Do you have a utility like Disk Warrior or Tech Tool Pro to repair that broken drive then you have to replace it.


----------



## jsn (Jul 13, 2009)

I have Disk  Warrior. 

Is it easy to replace a drive, or should I go to a technical store?


----------



## DeltaMac (Jul 13, 2009)

jsn said:


> Easy depends on which Mac.
> Which Mac model has the hard drive problem?


----------

